# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Service -  ρύθμιση παλμογραφου παλιού

## tedsorvino

Γεια χαρά παιδιά. Χομπίστας του ήχου είμαι.
   Ξέρετε κάποιο τεχνικό στην Αθήνα για service και ρυθμιση παλιού (1972) 10MHZ δικάναλου παλμογράφου, που πήρα μεταχειρισμένο?  Gould- Advanced Instruments OS 240 το μοντέλο.  
  Δεν βρίσκω στο δίκτυο το κανονικό του manual - το πιο κοντινο μοντέλο OS 250 δεν είναι τόσο ίδιο-  και όντας ο πρώτος παλμογράφος μου, δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι πρέπει να περιμένω απ'αυτόν (αν είναι σε άψογη λειτουργική κατάσταση). Οπότε ένα πρώτο καλό service μοιάζει αναγκαίο.
 Τον έχω για audio κυρίως. 
Έχω καταλάβει πως δουλεύει και μπορώ να δω κάποια βασικά πράγματα. Αλλα σε κάποιες άλλες συχνότητες (όχι τίποτα ακραίο) δεν μπορώ να τον σταθεροποιήσω και γενικά έχει πρόβλημα με τη σταθεροποίηση του. Και σε κάποια σημεία το zoom (οριζόντιο) δε λειτουργεί καλά. Ίσως και το ότι χρησιμοποιώ τον υπολογιστή σαν function generator με μια κάπως θορυβώδη κάρτα ήχου δεν διευκολύνει τα πράγματα.
  Απλά πράγματα χρειάζονται να ρυθμιστού, αλλά απόλυτα αναγκαία.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Αυτοι οι παλμογραφοι γενικα χρησιμοποιουν απλουστατα trigger συνηθως και εχουν προβλημα σε αργα σηματα κατω των 500hz χανονται αλλα πρεπει να σου ειναι καρφι σε σηματα ανω του 1khz με δεδομενο οτι το ποτενσιομετρο που ρυθμιζει το επιπεδο του trigger δεν μας εχει αφησει χρονους. Ο απλουστατος τροπος ειναι ουσιαστικα να αλλαζει (λιγο ή πολυ) το sweep που εχεις εσυ ρυθμισει παιρνωντας συχνοτητα απο τις κορυφες της κυματομορφης που μελετας οποτε ετσι ερχεται και βρισκει η οριζοντια συχνοτητα που ''τρεχει'' ο παλμογραφος την συχνοτητα του σηματος εισοδου. Για να γινεται αυτη η ''συνευρεση'' της οριζοντιας συχνοτητας τρεξιμου του παλμογραφου με το σημα εισοδου φυσικα θα πρεπει να εχεις ρυθμισει μια ορθη συχνοτητα στον παλμογραφο μεσα στα ορια του σηματους εισοδου αλλιως το σημα στην οθονη δεν ακινητοποιειται.

Τελος εδω ειναι το σχηματικο σου αλλα ειναι τοσο καφροι στο radiomuseum που εχουν κανει πηρυνικη φυσικη το να καταφερεις να κατεβασεις το σχηματικο...Πολλες φορες δεν δουλευει καν και δε στο στελνει ή κολλαει ο ελεγχος bot που εχουν. Με λιγη υπομονη ομως θα καταφερεις να το κατεβασεις.
https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/advanc...240_os240.html

Επισης μην εκπλαγεις αν ο παλμογραφος σου κανει αχταρμα σηματα ανω των 2Mhz καθως το 10MHZ ισχυει υπο προυποθεσεις του ποσο ενισχυση κανουν τα τρανζιστορ που κανουν το vertical και horizontal deflection (λογικα εν ετει 1972 εχουν βαλει απλα τρανζιστορ και οχι δυσευρετα ολοκληρωμενα) και ποσο ειναι το πλατος του σηματος εισοδου σε βολτ.
Τελος να ξερεις οτι μαλλον δεν υπαρχει κατι που δεν μπορεις να βρεις για να τον διορθωσεις πυκνωτες-τρανζιστορ κτλ. Το προβλημα θα ειναι τα ποτενσιομετρα ή η CRT να μην εχει χασει το balance της ή ειναι αδυναμη λογω γηρανσης.

----------

tedsorvino (15-08-18), 

thelegr (15-08-18)

----------


## tedsorvino

Να σαι καλά eleCtroAsxetos, αλλά φοβάμαι πως δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις σε κανονικό pdf από το radiomuseum.org, δωρεάν. Ίσως αγοράσω κάποια στιγμή το manual. 15 ευρώ από Αγγλία αλλά δε στέλνει Ευρώπη και δεν απαντάει. 
Γενικά δεν είναι κακό το triggering. Στις χαμηλές κάτω από 200 το χάνει και στις ψιλές πάνω από 18k. Στις modulated επίσης δεν κάνει triggering. Αλλά δεν είναι ούτε ρυθμισμένος- καλιμπραρισμένος,  ούτε τσεκαρισμένο; ως προς το τι λειτουργεί και τι όχι.
Το CRT με το voltage που έχει ούτε το πλησιάζω. Απλά είναι τα ανταλλακτικά δίοδοι- τρανζίστορς, πυκνωτές και αντιστάσεις. 

Αλλά προτιμώ το πρώτο service μετά από καιρό να το κάνει έμπειρος επαγγελματίας τεχνικός. Όπως είπα είμαι χομπίστας και κυρίως ασχολούμαι με ήχο.
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος στην Αθήνα θα ήθελα να το ξέρω.

----------


## elektronio

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι φταίει ο παλμογράφος; μήπως δεν βάζεις σωστές ρυθμίσεις; (από το πρώτο μήνυμα συμπεραίνω ότι τώρα τον μαθαίνεις)  Έχεις επιλέξει το triger select για την δέσμη που χρησιμοποιείς;

Δίπλα στο ext trig έχει ένα ακροδέκτη μεταλλικό που πρέπει να βγάζει ένα τετραγωνικό παλμό από εσωτερική γεννήτρια για έλεγχο του παλμογράφου, εκεί τι σου δείχνει όταν συνδέσεις τον ακροδέκτη;

----------

tedsorvino (15-08-18)

----------


## tedsorvino

Γεια χαρά elektronio. Δεν έχει trigger test point για Probes. Είναι πολύ παλιός.
Ναι σίγουρα τώρα τον μαθαίνω,( και μαθαίνω γενικά) αλλά έχω διαβάσει αρκετά ότι μπορω να βρω γενικά για παλμογράφους και μελετάω ακόμα. 
Και όπως μοιάζει... κάτι πάει πολύ λάθος στο triggering. Πολύ δύσκολα σταματάει και σε κάποιες συχνότητες δεν έχω καλό ίχνος ή δε σταματάει καθόλου. Ακόμα κι αν κάνω κόλπα παλιάς εποχής, όπως με το συντονισμό σε ασπρομαυρες τηλεοράσεις...

Εδώ κάποιες φωτογραφίες

https://ibb.co/nHkmVe

https://ibb.co/czcpiz

https://ibb.co/bZ9DAe

https://ibb.co/ds59iz

----------


## nikosp

Καλημέρα
Εχω ασχοληθεί με παλμογράφους αρκετά και εάν θέλεις μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω
Στείλε μου ΠΜ

----------

tedsorvino (15-08-18)

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Να σαι καλά eleCtroAsxetos, αλλά φοβάμαι πως δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις σε κανονικό pdf από το radiomuseum.org, δωρεάν. Ίσως αγοράσω κάποια στιγμή το manual. 15 ευρώ από Αγγλία αλλά δε στέλνει Ευρώπη και δεν απαντάει. 
> Γενικά δεν είναι κακό το triggering. Στις χαμηλές κάτω από 200 το χάνει και στις ψιλές πάνω από 18k. Στις modulated επίσης δεν κάνει triggering. Αλλά δεν είναι ούτε ρυθμισμένος- καλιμπραρισμένος,  ούτε τσεκαρισμένο; ως προς το τι λειτουργεί και τι όχι.
> Το CRT με το voltage που έχει ούτε το πλησιάζω. Απλά είναι τα ανταλλακτικά δίοδοι- τρανζίστορς, πυκνωτές και αντιστάσεις. 
> 
> Αλλά προτιμώ το πρώτο service μετά από καιρό να το κάνει έμπειρος επαγγελματίας τεχνικός. Όπως είπα είμαι χομπίστας και κυρίως ασχολούμαι με ήχο.
> Αν υπάρχει κάποιος στην Αθήνα θα ήθελα να το ξέρω.



σημερα κατεβαζει σχηματικα. Καταφερα και σου κατεβασα 3 σελιδες. Ο τροπος ειναι ο εξης. Πας στη σελιδα που σου εδειξα του παλμογραφου και δεξια εχει τις διαφορες σελιδες του σχηματικο αλλα σε πολυ μικρη αναλυση και σχεδον μη αναγνωσιμες. Κατεβαζοντας μια μικρη κοκκινη μπαρα που εχει βλεπεις μια προεπισκοπιση των διαφορων σελιδων. Πατωντας ομως μεσα σε καθε μικρη σελιδα σου εμφανιζει την σελιδα μεγαλη αριστερα αλλα σε φουλ ζουμ...Πατωντας τωρα εκει στη μεγαλη σελιδα που σου εχει εμφανισει σου δινει την επιλογη να βαλεις ενα ονομα και ενα mail κανεις και τον ελεγχο bot και σου στελνει τη συγκεκριμενη σελιδα στο mail σε pdf. Μπορεις μονο 3 σελιδες ανα μέρα. Δεν χαμπαριαζει απο αλλαγες ip και ανοιγοκλεισιματα ρουτερ. Σε πιανει. Σου κατεβασα τις σελιδες με τα κυριως σχηματικα 3,4 και 5. Και μετα με κλειδωσε. Μενουν αλλες 2 σελιδες με σχηματικο η 6 και 7. Το θεμα ειναι οτι μαλλον στην προεπισκοπιση της 6 ειδα οτι ισως εχει ολοκληρωμενο για το deflection και οδηγει τη CRT. Το οποιο απο τη στιγμη που εχουμε προβληματακια σε παλμογραφο τετοιας ηλικιας δεν ειναι για καλο. :Bored: 

αν θες πες μου ενα mail σε πριβε να σου προωθησω οτι μου εστειλαν κατεβασε και εσυ μερικα αλλα και μεχρι αυριο θα εχεις συμπληρωσει!

----------

tedsorvino (15-08-18)

----------


## tedsorvino

Σου στειλα Νίκο.

----------


## nick1974

> φοβάμαι πως δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις σε κανονικό pdf από το radiomuseum.org, δωρεάν.



απ το radiomuseum μπορεις να κατεβασεις κανονικα και δωρεαν, αλλα με περιορισμο download/day.
Φυσικα θελει εγγραφη και αποστελεται στο email σου, και επισεις μερικες φορες τους ψιλοκολλαει και χανεις τη σειρα σου (οποτε πας σε δευτερο, τριτο, τεταρτο... λογαριασμο, προκειμενου να μην περιμενεις την επομενη μερα).
Τωρα οσον αφορα την αξια του συγκεκριμενου μηχανηματος για κανονικη χρηση κι οχι απλα ως συλλεκτικη... χμμμμ... ναι, αν τον μαθεις καλα σιγουρα μπορεις να κανεις τη δουλεια σου, αλλα ακομα και κατι χαζοπαλμογραφακια των 10-20 ευρω που πουλιουνται σε κιτ η ενα απλο δωρεαν software με μια σχετικα καλουτσικη καρτα γραφικων,  δε νομιζω πως εχουν να ζηλεψουν ιδιεταιρα κατι απο ενα μηχανημα των 70s που εχει παροπλιστει προφανως χρονια.
Ακομα καλυτερα, μια και ασχολεισαι με ηχο, αν διαθετεις και σου περισσευει καποιο DAC, (εστω και 96ρακι) μπορεις μ αυτο και με καποιο software κι ενα διαιρετη τασης να φτιαξεις κανονικα, σχεδον επαγγελματικου επιπεδου παλμογραφο αποκλειστικα φυσικα για AF.
btw επειδη απ την εμφανιση κατι μου θυμιζει, μηπως εχει pin ρυθμισης πανω σε απλη βιδα?

Οσον αφορα τωρα το manual δε ξερω αν ο 240 απ το 250 εχουν διαφορες και ποσο μεγαλες, του 250 το manual με το σχεδιο του ειναι εδω http://bee.mif.pg.gda.pl/ciasteczkow...ance/OS250.pdf

----------

tedsorvino (15-08-18)

----------


## tedsorvino

Να σαι καλά Νίκο. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν είναι ανάλογο ενός soft oscilloscope, αλλά δεν το ψάχνω κιόλας για να μη ρισκάρω την καλή μου κάρτα ήχου, ούτε θέλω να ανακατέψω κι άλλη κάρτα στο μηχάνημα (μετά έχεις κολλήματα άλλου είδους)...και γενικά δε ρισκάρω τον υπολογιστή. Και δε θέλω κάτι software based (όπως γενικά στα περισσότερα- είμαι Old school στα περισσότερα. Hardware ή dedicated υπολογιστές για τη δουλειά).
Το έχω το manual του 250 και έχει σημαντικές διαφορές. Δεν είναι για ρύθμιση το καρφί που έχει μπροστά, όπως μου είπαν από ένα διεθνές forum. Είναι σαν time/div του z.

----------


## tedsorvino

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι φταίει ο παλμογράφος; μήπως δεν βάζεις σωστές ρυθμίσεις; (από το πρώτο μήνυμα συμπεραίνω ότι τώρα τον μαθαίνεις)  Έχεις επιλέξει το triger select για την δέσμη που χρησιμοποιείς;
> 
> Δίπλα στο ext trig έχει ένα ακροδέκτη μεταλλικό που πρέπει να βγάζει ένα τετραγωνικό παλμό από εσωτερική γεννήτρια για έλεγχο του παλμογράφου, εκεί τι σου δείχνει όταν συνδέσεις τον ακροδέκτη;




Τελικά έχει ένα καρφί για το test. Αντί για square...μου δείχνει μια εύθεια γραμμή που απλά ανεβαίνει απότομα 6-7 τετράγωνα. Βρέθηκε και όλο το manual από Αγγλία.

----------


## nick1974

> ούτε θέλω να ανακατέψω κι άλλη κάρτα στο μηχάνημα (μετά έχεις κολλήματα άλλου είδους)



σε καμια περιπτωση...
Drivers conflicts συνεβαιναν εποχες xp και πισω.
Τεσπα, οπως καταλαβαινω σου μπηκε το μικροβιο να φτιαξεις αυτον τον παλμογραφο. Αφου βρηκες και manual λογικα θα τον καταφερεις, τωρα αν θα σε καλυψει ως παλμογραφοςαυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα.
Κι εγω καποτε πριν καμια δεκαετια και βαλε ειχα φαγωθει να φτιαξω ενα Ρωσικο παλμογραφο με λυχνιες και στρογγυλη οθονη  που χα βρει πεταμενο. Τελικα αφου τον εφτιαξα μετα στο τελος τον χαρισα σε φιλο που του αρεσε ως συλλεκτικο κομματι, αφου ο χειρισμος του ηταν για το αναθεμα  :Lol:

----------

tedsorvino (16-08-18)

----------


## elektronio

> Τελικά έχει ένα καρφί για το test. Αντί για square...μου δείχνει μια εύθεια γραμμή που απλά ανεβαίνει απότομα 6-7 τετράγωνα. Βρέθηκε και όλο το manual από Αγγλία.



Τετραγωνικός είναι, ανέβασε την βάση χρόνου (time/div) προς περισσότερα ms και θα δεις περισσότερα κουτάκια του παλμού.
Στο μανουαλ λογικά θα λέει τι βγάζει στο τεστ. (ο δικός μου είναι 0,5Vp-p 1KHz) 
Δες αν μετράει σωστά τάση/συχνότητα.

----------


## tedsorvino

> Τετραγωνικός είναι, ανέβασε την βάση χρόνου (time/div) προς περισσότερα ms και θα δεις περισσότερα κουτάκια του παλμού.
> Στο μανουαλ λογικά θα λέει τι βγάζει στο τεστ. (ο δικός μου είναι 0,5Vp-p 1KHz) 
> Δες αν μετράει σωστά τάση/συχνότητα.



Ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες του manual έχω αυτή την αντίδραση....Εννοώ όλη η οθόνη μια ευθέια γραμμή από άκρη σε άκρη που απλά ανεβαίνει. Σα ν'ανεβαίνει το 0V (ας πούμε στο 3.5V - 0,5v ανα τετράγωνο)....χωρίς παλμό.

----------


## elektronio

> Ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες του manual έχω αυτή την αντίδραση....Εννοώ όλη η οθόνη μια ευθέια γραμμή από άκρη σε άκρη που απλά ανεβαίνει. Σα ν'ανεβαίνει το 0V (ας πούμε στο 3.5V - 0,5v ανα τετράγωνο)....χωρίς παλμό.



Ο παλμογράφος μου είναι αντίστοιχης ηλικίας με τον δικό σου στα ίδια MHz. Δουλεύει ακόμη άριστα και μέχρι στιγμής με αυτά που ασχολούμε δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα παρότι τα MHz είναι λίγα.

1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg

Οι τρεις φωτογραφίες δείχνουν ακριβώς την ίδια κυματομορφή που είναι αυτή του τεστ (φαίνεται ο ακροδέκτης που είναι συνδεδεμένος κάτω στο καρφί με τίτλο CAL - libration)
Η μόνη διαφορά στις φωτογραφίες είναι ότι έχουν άλλη ρύθμιση στη βάση χρόνου. Όπως βλέπεις η πρώτη φωτογραφία δείχνει την κυματομορφή σαν ευθεία γραμμή. Μόλις αυξήσω το χρόνο στη βάση χρόνου αρχίζει να εμφανίζεται σωστά και στην τρίτη φώτο που έχω αυξήσει αρκετά το χρόνο αρχίζει να μην διακρίνεται. Εσύ πείραξες το κουμπί του χρόνου;

----------


## tedsorvino

Όταν αλλάζω το χρόνο κάνει τα ίδια, που κάνει χωρίς probe (απλά τα κάνει σε πιο πάνω τετράγωνα). Σε μικρούς χρόνους ευθεία, σε μεγάλους γρήγορη κίνηση στην ευθεια. Όχι square πουθενά.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Όταν αλλάζω το χρόνο κάνει τα ίδια, που κάνει χωρίς probe (απλά τα κάνει σε πιο πάνω τετράγωνα). Σε μικρούς χρόνους ευθεία, σε μεγάλους γρήγορη κίνηση στην ευθεια. Όχι square πουθενά.



οταν του δινεις 1khz με μια γεννητρια σηματος σε smartphone την αποτυπωνει σωστα, εστιασμενα και σκανδαλισμενα?

----------


## elektronio

Δες στο μανουαλ τι υποτίθεται εμφανίζει εκεί (μήπως έχει απλή τάση και όχι τετραγωνικό παλμό)

Μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα απλό κυκλωματάκι με το 555 σαν ασταθή πολυδονητή σε breadboard και να δεις τον τετραγωνικό παλμό από εκει απλά δεν θα ξέρεις την ακριβή συχνότητα του. 
Κάνε αυτό το τεστ (αν σου είναι εύκολο) και αν λειτουργεί θα σου προτείνω να κάνεις ένα άλλο κύκλωμα με κρύσταλο που δίνει αρκετά καλλή ακρίβεια (μετά από πολλές διαιρέσεις) σαν βάση χρόνου.

----------


## tedsorvino

Λέει για positive going sq. wave 20v amplitude from source impedance 15 kΩ. 
Εγώ δε βλέπω τίποτα με το probe μου...γι'αρχή.
To σκανδάλισμα είναι χάλια, σκανδαλωδώς  :Biggrin: , σχεδόν δεν λειτουργεί. Σε κάποιους χρόνους (τυχαίους από το variable control, όχι set, στους set δε σταματά ποτέ) κάπως σταματά η κυματομορφή. Ίσως φταίει και η γεννήτρια, αλλά δεν το πολυπιστεύω. Και τα καλώδια. Όταν πάω να βάλω γείωση στο καλώδια δεν δείχνει τίποτα, αν αφήσω το probe χωρίς γείωση έχω αυτά τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## nick1974

Καταλαβαίνεις φυσικά ότι σε 40+ χρόνια κάμποσα εξαρτήματα θα χουν υποστεί degrade εκεί μέσα...
Αν διαθέτεις ένα παλμογράφο που να εμπιστεύεσαι (ακόμα και probe στο κινητό σου στο 1kHz καλά δουλεύει, και σίγουρα καλύτερα απ' το τεστ του εν λόγο οαλμογραφου) και εφ όσον έχεις βγάλει άκρη με το κύκλωμα δώσε τετραγωνικό παλμό και ακόλουθα τον να δεις που χαλαει

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

tedsorvino (18-08-18)

----------


## tedsorvino

Μια ενημέρωση.Τελικά ανοίγοντας το και ακολουθώντας το manual, με μια καλή γεν. σήματος (40ετίας επίσης), ανακάλυψα πως ήταν πενταβρώμικος. Άρα δύο σπρέυ και έστρωσε αρκετά.
Βοήθησε πολύ η γεννήτρια γιατί η software σε συνδιασμό με την κάρτα μου τα έκανε όλα λάθος. Τώρα τουλάχιστον είχα μια αναφορά που μ'έκανε να νοιώθω σίγουρος. 
Το μόνο είναι πως λίγο στο καλιμπράρισμα δεν έρχεται ακριβώς. Για παράδειγμα στα volts (η Y γραμμή) είναι έξω περίπου 30%. Πράγμα που μοιάζει πολύ σημαντικό για μετρήσεις. Ίσως έχει χαλάσει το ποτενσιόμετρο του καλιμπραρίσματος (θα το δω καλύτερα σύντομα). Πάντως μοιάζει πως ήρθε πιο κοντά.
Και ο auto callibrator , μάλλον έχει πεθάνει εντελώς.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Τις συγκρισεις τασεων για να δεις ακριβως το ποσο εξω ειναι ο καθετος αξονας τις κανεις με βασει την ταση αναφορας των 0 βολτ ε? Δηλαδη συμφωνα με την γραμμη που βλεπεις στον παλμογραφο οταν σαν εισοδο ρυθμιζεις το GND (για αυτο υπαρχει κυριως σαν ρυθμιση μαζι με τα AC-DC coupling). Επισης φροντισε σε κανονικη μετρηση-καλιμπραρισμα εισαι στο AC coupling  (οπου παρεμβαλλεται ενας πυκνωτης μεταξυ εισοδου και σηματος) για να απαλοιψεις τυχον DC offset πανω στο οποιο παταει το εναλλασομενο σημα της γεννητριας.

----------

tedsorvino (19-08-18)

----------


## nick1974

μετα απο τοσα χρονια και ποιος ξερει τι χρηση τα ποτενσιομετρα μη τα πολυεμπιστευεσαι.
Ακομα κι αν το φερεις με καποιο εσωτερικο τριμερακι ρυθμισης, η γνωμη μου ειναι αν σου ειναι ευκολο αλλαξε τα.
Αν ειναι τιποτα ειδικα και δε βρισκονται, τουλαχιστο ριχους ενα καθαρισμα και ενα ελεγχο.

----------

tedsorvino (19-08-18)

----------


## tedsorvino

Η αλήθεια είναι πως το κάθετο ποτενσιόμετρο, αν αρχίσω πιο λεπτομερείς δουλειές, θα το αλλάξω. Επίσης ένα τριμερ για έναν πυκνωτή για το καλιμπράρισμα του ενός καναλιού, στις κορυφές square. Και το καλώδιο του callibrator έχει κοπεί (μ'ένα jumper λειτουργούσε μάλλον). 
   Απλά θέλει να βγουν όλες οι πλακέτες. Ίσως να αλλαχτούν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί στην παροχή και μετά τα μικρά. Είναι σχετικά μεγάλη δουλειά για να γίνει σαν καινούργιος. Και ίσως όχι τόσο ανάγκη για τις μικρές δουλειές μέχρι 30-40 volt, MONO ήχο, που δουλεύω τώρα. 
    Με το ένα και το άλλο και λίγα κόλπα (αλλαγή των υποδιαιρέσεων σε πιο "φιλικές" στο ποτενσιόμετρο- κύκλωμα κάθετο volts)  ήρθε. Απλά αντί να διαβάζω 1v, διαβάζω 500mV, αντί 2V, διαβάζω 1V κλπ. Όλα στο μισό.  Και δουλεύει καλά, μετά από αρκετά απλά tests. 
    Το βασικό συμπέρασμα είναι μακριά από γεννήτριες σήματος από κινητά και υπολογιστές (με όποια κάρτα ήχου) και καλό καθάρισμα όλων των παλιών αν βλέπεις προβλήματα. Τα άλλα έρχονται σιγά σιγά.
   Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια όλους σας.

----------


## nick1974

> Το βασικό συμπέρασμα είναι μακριά από γεννήτριες σήματος από κινητά και υπολογιστές (με όποια κάρτα ήχου)




νταξει, αυτο το συμπερασμα ειναι λαθος,  αλλα δεν εισαι ο μονος που χει αυτη την εμονη.  :Tongue2: 
(εν μερι βεβαια εχεις δικιο στο οτι δε μπορει να εχεις οργανα μετρησης με απλα ενα απλοικο δωρεαν software και μια οποιαδηποτε καρτα ηχου, αλλα να σαι βεβαιος οτι υπαρχουν υλοποιησεις -σχετικα ακριβες βεβαια- που βαζουν κατω την πλειοψηφια των οργανων που κυκλοφορουν, συν οτι προσφερουν φορητοτητα, κατι που σε καποιες δουλειες ειναι απολυτης ζωτικης σημασιας)

----------

tedsorvino (20-08-18)

----------


## nikosp

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως το κάθετο ποτενσιόμετρο, αν αρχίσω πιο λεπτομερείς δουλειές, θα το αλλάξω. Επίσης ένα τριμερ για έναν πυκνωτή για το καλιμπράρισμα του ενός καναλιού, στις κορυφές square. Και το καλώδιο του callibrator έχει κοπεί (μ'ένα jumper λειτουργούσε μάλλον). 
>    Απλά θέλει να βγουν όλες οι πλακέτες. Ίσως να αλλαχτούν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί στην παροχή και μετά τα μικρά. Είναι σχετικά μεγάλη δουλειά για να γίνει σαν καινούργιος. Και ίσως όχι τόσο ανάγκη για τις μικρές δουλειές μέχρι 30-40 volt, MONO ήχο, που δουλεύω τώρα. 
>     Με το ένα και το άλλο και λίγα κόλπα (αλλαγή των υποδιαιρέσεων σε πιο "φιλικές" στο ποτενσιόμετρο- κύκλωμα κάθετο volts)  ήρθε. Απλά αντί να διαβάζω 1v, διαβάζω 500mV, αντί 2V, διαβάζω 1V κλπ. Όλα στο μισό.  Και δουλεύει καλά, μετά από αρκετά απλά tests. 
>     Το βασικό συμπέρασμα είναι μακριά από γεννήτριες σήματος από κινητά και υπολογιστές (με όποια κάρτα ήχου) και καλό καθάρισμα όλων των παλιών αν βλέπεις προβλήματα. Τα άλλα έρχονται σιγά σιγά.
>    Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια όλους σας.



Εάν θυμάσαι καλά σου είχα πει χωρίς να έχω δει την κάρτα ήχου που έχεις ότι πιθανόν αυτή σου δημιουργει πρόβλημα

----------

tedsorvino (20-08-18)

----------


## tedsorvino

Όπως το λες Νίκο είναι. Αν δεν μου χες βάλει ψίλους στ'αυτιά δε θα το έψαχνα με τη γεννήτρια. Κι όπως σου είπα, με ψάξιμο βρίσκεις καλές παλιές φτηνές.

----------

